# Need Shotgun Scope Mount for...



## catfisherman (Aug 12, 2006)

Winchester Ranger
Model 140
20 Gauge
2 3/4 Chamber
Winchoke

Does ANYONE know of a shotgun scope mount that will fit this gun? I've been looking but can't find one. Thanks.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

A sidesaddle mount for a Win 1400 should work, or if it is drilled and tapped, a Weaver 416M.


----------

